# Bad News



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)

No better way to put this but I just recieved word that my brother died. He jumped off a bridge in Tenn.. My family is just waiting for clearance from the ME so we can go down and make arrangements.

I'm saying this because at the moment I'm a little shocked and, well, I needed to vent some on the only place that feels like home. My family is scattered to the four winds (we're not really close in the traditional sense) so besides my pre-wife I don't have many connections around here to talk to except you guys. I'm at a loss.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 3, 2010)

Damn. I'm sorry to hear that Njaco.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm really very sorry to hear that Mate.


----------



## sabrina (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, I am sorry, Njaco. There's really no magic words I can say, just that I can understand the shock you're going through. Take care of yourself and hang in there...


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 3, 2010)

That's a hell of a bomb you just had dropped on you Chris
I'm not going to pretend I understand what you're going through but I imagine you're feeling pretty numb
You're right about one thing though, you've got us. Anything building up in a bad way just come in and bounce it off us

My sincere condolences fella


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you Chris. I wish there was something I could say that would help...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## imalko (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Chris. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear that.

You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## v2 (Aug 3, 2010)

How sad! My deepest and most heartfelt condolences to you and your family Chris...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2010)

I......I don't what to say Chris, my dear friend.....like you, I'm at total loss for words.....I am so very sorry to hear this....

You and your family have my most sincere, my deepest and most heartfelt condolences Chris...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't think I'm gonna do a Group Build ever again. Everytime I do......

poor joke

It still hasn't set in.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2010)

Man, I'm so sorry to hear about your brother, Chris. You do exactly what I do....make jokes to deal with events like this......and that's ok. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your brother Chris. My best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2010)

Damn Chris. Really sad to hear this. Hope you manage to pull through it all.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 3, 2010)

Take care of yourself Chris


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 3, 2010)

Hang in there Chris. My condolences to you and your familt.


----------



## Erich (Aug 3, 2010)

pm sent ............ 8)

E ~


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 3, 2010)

Damn Chris, thats terrible news mate. Try and keep your chin up and remember we're all here if you need anyone to talk to.


----------



## proton45 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear the news...its sad that your brother felt he had no other options. I hope your able to make sense of it all...


----------



## seesul (Aug 3, 2010)

Chris...you know my English...so better no words now...believe or not, I can´t even find the right words in Czech...
2 months ago I had a call from my mum telling me her youngest bro died. He was 55. No serious illness, no accident. Just a senseless walk out. He was like a bro for me, not an uncle. ****ing year for me...
Be strong mate! How old he was?


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm truly sorry to hear about your brother, Chris. You and your family have my deepest condolences.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2010)

Chris, I am so very sorry about this news. I honestly do not know what to say other than that my prayers are with you and your family. I am so very sorry. I have sent you a PM as well.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear this. Very rough news. Horrible. 

You have my condolences, inadequate though it may be at this time. Just hope you muddle through as best can be.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2010)

My prayers and condolences to you and your family Chris.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2010)

Damn Chris, so very very sorry to hear about this, Becca and I send our most sincere heartfelt condolances buddy....

Hang tough Brother....


----------



## rochie (Aug 3, 2010)

very sorry to hear your bad news Chris, your in my thoughts mate, were all here for you


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 3, 2010)

Chris, 

Very sorry to hear about your brother. Roberta and I send our prayers and condolences to you and your family. 

Things like this are hard to comprehend. Hang in there, we are here for you. 

Steve


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Aug 3, 2010)

Jesus. I'm very sorry about your brother Chris. That is something you never want to hear for a long time. I know what its like to have a brother. I wouldn't know what to do if anything happened to him. Hand in there man, my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2010)

My deepest sympathy to you and the rest of your family Chris - you guys will definitely be in my thoughts.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 3, 2010)

Chris, my heart goes out to you and your family. I can honestly say I know how you are feeling at this moment, the impact is unimaginable. My thoughts and wishes are with you my friend. Be strong and take care.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2010)

Really sorry to hear this Chris, and like the others, I'm a t a loss for words. Stay strong mate, and just yell if you need to 'talk'.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry, Chris. There may be questions you have no answers for right now so focus on the things you know....Take care of yourself and your loved ones. 
Derek


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about this; I don't know what to say other than my heart goes out to you and your family.
You, your brother and your family are in my thoughts and in my prayers - more than you might think.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2010)

With all the rest here, bro...there really aren't any words that help at a time like this. Remember, you've always got a safe haven here to scream and shout and crack really corny jokes (bad humor isn't the worst place you could retreat at a time like this! Trust me...bad humor's about all I've got!), and that you and your family's in my prayers. Anything you need, just holler!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2010)

No words...no magic words at least. Know this though: It will get better and when it finally does, that's when you bring up the good times and funny stories that may even help you through the tough times now... Be strong and take care...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you thank you everyone. I cat convey how much I appreciate all the thoughts and know they are true.

As some may know I've started a cycle for my headaches and this just flared them badly. Just spent 3 hours on O2 almost went to hospital.

My bro was 48, one year younger than me. He and I were the same age for 1 week every year because of how our birthdays fell.

ME still hasn't released him. Gearing up for a trip to Tenn now.

Love the jokes, I have a thick skin. In fact thats why I'm here because we can joke in the face of seriousness. I'll be wandering around.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.

Accept my condolences.


----------



## seesul (Aug 4, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Thank you thank you everyone. I cat convey how much I appreciate all the thoughts and know they are true.
> 
> As some may know I've started a cycle for my headaches and this just flared them badly. Just spent 3 hours on O2 almost went to hospital.
> 
> ...



Where do you go to Tenn Chris? I got friends in Lutrell, Knoxville. They visited us last year on an invition of a friend of mine. Their family member bailed out from a burning B-17 (from the same as my friend Joe). Local family hid him in their home where he stayed till the end of WW2 at their great risk.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm not sure. My other brother has the info. I have 3 brothers and a sis. But Tenn is a much bigger state than NJ. it may not be "just around the corner". or so I hear. Thanks Roman. And everybody who sent PMs. Thank you.

I guess its a blessing I'm on so many pain meds right now.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn, mate, that just sucks big time !

I'm no good with words at times like this, so I'll just re-iterate that if there's anything we can do to help with anything, just holler mate and we'll be there


----------



## seesul (Aug 4, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I'm not sure. My other brother has the info. I have 3 brothers and a sis. But Tenn is a much bigger state than NJ. it may not be "just around the corner". or so I hear. Thanks Roman. And everybody who sent PMs. Thank you.
> 
> I guess its a blessing I'm on so many pain meds right now.



Be strong my friend!


----------



## jamierd (Aug 4, 2010)

real sorry to hear mate our thoughts and prayers are with you at this time of great sorrow


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw man.....sorry to hear of your tragic loss Chris...my condolences to you and your family mate...


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 4, 2010)

Very sorry to hear Chris.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 4, 2010)

WOW! My deepest condolences! You need anything you don't have to ask twice. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Loiner (Aug 4, 2010)

Just read your shocking news, don't know what to say other than my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hate to hear it Chris, My family sends their thoughts and prayers to you and your family. If you need anything, please let us know.


----------



## davparlr (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Our prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 5, 2010)

Just fell on this thread... Sorry to hear about your loss, Njaco.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2010)

Just waiting for the Medocal Examiner to release him. I've been going over some photos in case we have a service or whatever. This waiting is killing me.

Whats weird is he passed away in a town where a very good childhood friend of ours now lives. Someone we grew up with. My bro didn't know he lived there - just coincidence but we have a place to stay while things get done.


----------



## Lancaster630 (Aug 5, 2010)

my thoughts are with u Njaco sory to read about your loss


----------



## parsifal (Aug 5, 2010)

Nj I am so sorry for your loss. I am at a loss as to what to say. The only thinkg I can think of is my brother, and a another thought....a close friend of mine who passed away by suicide some years agao. It was a terrible time. I hope you get through this okay my friend


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 5, 2010)

Damn Chris, really sorry to hear it!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2010)

Just to update everyon. I want to thank you all from the deepes part of my being for being so great. Its been a rough ride. My headaches are going away so without painkillers 24-7 I'm thinking clearer and dwelling on the issue. We wnet and brought him back to NJ and might be planning a service/wake. I've been collecting and getting prics for stuff so been a little busy.

I just don't undestand how things like this happen. It jusr sucks. I keep flashing on stuff we did and its weird feeling that that has passed. Just don't understand.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2010)

Keep your head up my friend. We are all here for you.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2010)

I echo the post above.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2010)

With Adler Chris. All you have to do is ask if you need anything.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 1, 2010)

Grief is always a tough one and words fail at times like these. But know that we are all thinking about you and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2010)

With Chris, Chris. Always a hard time, just remember we are thinking of you (and will be here).


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2010)

Chin up, were here for you.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 1, 2010)

Njaco, i do not know either of you but i have had many family members die so believe me i know your feelings, for any help or comfort it may give you, you have my deepest and most sincere sympathy


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 1, 2010)

Gettin together and discussing the good times is always cathartic. When you're up for it, that is. And we're always here for ya, bro!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2010)

I could not even imagine, you and your family have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Torch (Sep 1, 2010)

Just saw the post,I'm so sorry to hear what happened to your family, my condolences to you and all the family....


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2010)

Our thoughts are with you, Chris.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, don't want to drag this out. just venting.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2010)

Thinking of you all Chris, stay strong, deep breath.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2010)

What Terry said....here for you man...


----------



## mikewint (Sep 2, 2010)

Njaco, venting is the best thing to do, what is not vented is contained and builds up until it explodes. as so many have said we are all here for you and many here have suffered the death and suicide of a loved one. we are here please use us, no explanation is necessary


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 2, 2010)

Vent away Chris...... We all have big shoulders to lean on.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 2, 2010)

Stay strong my friend, we are all thinking of you and yours and no matter what time of the day it is, there is always someone here.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2012)

I was gonna post a new thread but this one was here so......

My mom passed away yesterday morning. She had cancer and kept it secret from everybody except my brother where she stayed the last few months. I'm devastated right now and just floating along. She didn't want anybody to know until she was gone.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry Chris , she wanted to go with no fuss or bother and no special treatment I like your moms attitude


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, that was it exactly. But I feel lost.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 13, 2012)

My condolences Chris!


----------



## rochie (Jan 13, 2012)

in my thoughts Chris, my condolences


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2012)

Me too. My best wishes to you that, of all the thoughts floating around in your head right now, the best memories of your mom will soon prevail and last.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Me too. My best wishes to you that, of all the thoughts floating around in your head right now, the best memories of your mom will soon prevail and last.



very poor thoughts at the moment.

THX everyone.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 13, 2012)

Inspiration, Njaco

MM


----------



## Readie (Jan 13, 2012)

Hard days Chris. I know that all our parents have to die sometime but, no one is really prepared when it happens.
Try to stay focused.
John


----------



## Torch (Jan 13, 2012)

Tough to hear,my condolences to you,sad....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear this my friend. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss! Your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2012)

Really sorry to hear this Chris. My thoughts are with you my friend.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm really sorry about this Chris.


----------



## imalko (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss Chris. Please receive my condolences.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2012)

My condolences Chris.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. If you ever need anything drop me a PM. Its very tough at first but just remembering all the good times you had with her will make the pain go away. When I lost my grandpa it was especially hard for me but now I just remember all the fun times we had and I realize its not a goodbye rather a 'see you later'. Stay strong Chris.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry Chris


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 13, 2012)

Please accept my condolences Chris. I am very sorry to hear this. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## javlin (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Chris as alot of us are getting older and so or parents and this day approaches all.The good memories come in time,take care.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2012)

Joining all here. I'm very sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and yours. My condolences Chris.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2012)

My deepest sympathy my friend, that just really stinks.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn, Chris, that sucks. You and your family are in my prayers, bro. We're here for you when you need.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm off work till next Saturday but don't kmnow wht I'm gonna do. I don't do funerals well and this will be my fourth in a year and a half. A very good friends mother died two months ago and I was at the viewing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 13, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, Chris.

These times are difficult and it's hard to say anything that can really be of much help, but at least know that we're here for you.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm most sorry. Most sorry.

May the road rise up to meet you. May the wind be always at your back. And may the sun shine warm upon your face, may the rain fall soft upon your fields. And until you and your Mom meet again, may God hold her in the hollow of His hand.

My condolences, my friend.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks all (and Matt!)

We're going to have a small service on Wednesday then have her placed in a grave with my brother who died last year and ws cremated (she will be too).

Seems everybody in my family dies in January.

My dads mom was 18 January 1980
My dad was 19 January 2004
and my mom 12 January 2012

This is a truly rotten holiday.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm sorry to read this Chris. I lost my mother when I was twenty and now, thirty years later, I still remember how awful it was. Chin up - you can get through it.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Chris, my thought are with you.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 14, 2012)

My condolences Chris. I whish you all the strength you need.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 15, 2012)

We're here for you Chris... whatever you need, let us know.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 15, 2012)

Chris, late to this thread too. I am so very, very sorry to hear of your loss. My mother died many years ago. several large blood clots blocked the arteries to her legs and the toxins produced eventually caused her to loose consciousness. I had to make the finial decision not to use heroic measures to try to try to save or just keep her heart beating. Knowing my mother I made what I pray was her choice. There are many here that share your loss and pain as I still do all these years later.
No words can make it any better. Focus on the good times and be grateful for the time you had with her. You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2012)

Damn.....missed this sad event, real sorry to hear of your loss Chris, my condolences to you and your family man....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 16, 2012)

Late to this thread as well. I can only say what others have said, I am truly sorry that this happened to you Njaco. You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2012)

We had the service on Wednesday and we placed her with my brother who passed last year.

While going through some pics, I found these. Taken at the Millville Airshow in 2002 - she's the lady with the straw hat. The one pic are the Blue Angles flying by as my daughter sits on her lap. Thought these were appropriate for the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2012)

Rest in Peace Chris's Mum....


----------



## mikewint (Jan 20, 2012)

The grief will always be there but pics like these will remind you of the good times and gradually the good memories will outnumber the bad. Know that many of us have traveled the same road and share your sorrow. She is with the ages and in the hands of God


----------



## Readie (Jan 20, 2012)

mikewint said:


> The grief will always be there but pics like these will remind you of the good times and gradually the good memories will outnumber the bad. Know that many of us have traveled the same road and share your sorrow. She is with the ages and in the hands of God



That is so right Mike.
You never forget your Mum.
John


----------

